# [EVDL] Kolibri battery



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I found plenty of links to explore using
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_yltoGdVa8V8hOUzcA6J.l87UF?p=kolibri%20battery%20electric&fr=sfp#r=fr2%3Dtime%26fr%3Dsfp%26p%3Dkolibri%2520battery%2520electric%26btf%3Dm&rid=refiner3

I use any one of five different search engines when 
one does not give enough useful links.



{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Kolibri-battery-tp4086634p4087732.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"*98.8 kWh version of the Lithium Metals Polymer Battery would range from
800 to 1,000 euros.*"

:-o !!! ... ?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111120/7a6bb26e/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lot's of info here
www.teslamotorsclub.com/showthread.php/4652-Converted-Audi-A2-goes-605-km-(378mi)-without-charging 
and here
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51274




> Larry Fisher wrote:
> >
> > I have searched the archive and the trail on the Kolibri Battery goes cold
> > in May 2011. Nothing of real substance seems to come up on Google
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

These two blogs are almost a year and half old. Is their new info available?
If not probably not real. Power vs weight and cost not very realistic.
Cheaper then lead, lighter then Lthium?


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of AMPhibian
Sent: Sunday, November 20, 2011 10:47 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kolibri battery

Lot's of info here
www.teslamotorsclub.com/showthread.php/4652-Converted-Audi-A2-goes-605-km-(3
78mi)-without-charging 
and here
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51274




> Larry Fisher wrote:
> >
> > I have searched the archive and the trail on the Kolibri Battery goes cold
> > in May 2011. Nothing of real substance seems to come up on Google
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Guys ,
thats only a bad joke , kolibri dosnt exist.
I know all batteries company here in EU , they show only a chinese soft-pac=
k cells
those cells are made from RFE shandong :http://www.realforce.com.cn/
or Optima shenzhen :http://www.optimumchina.com/

we havn=B4t a company what produce punch cells , not with lifepo4 chemistry
this guys try only to sell expensive books regarding lifepo4 batteries
kolibri is a fake , made in china ,like the most A123 cells , eheehehe


Albert Hochmair
[email protected]



Am 20.11.2011 um 17:52 schrieb Mark Grasser:

> These two blogs are almost a year and half old. Is their new info availab=
le?
> If not probably not real. Power vs weight and cost not very realistic.
> Cheaper then lead, lighter then Lthium?
> =

> =

> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser
> =

> =

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Beh=
alf
> Of AMPhibian
> Sent: Sunday, November 20, 2011 10:47 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kolibri battery
> =

> Lot's of info here
> www.teslamotorsclub.com/showthread.php/4652-Converted-Audi-A2-goes-605-km=
-(3
> 78mi)-without-charging =

> and here
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3D51274
> =

> =



> > Larry Fisher wrote:
> >> =
> 
> >> I have searched the archive and the trail on the Kolibri Battery goes co=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This has come up before and I'll post what I did back then again as it =

is still relevant...

"Don't quite understand on what basis you are totally poo-pooing the =

Kolibri battery. Dekra are a huge company (22k employees) and have a =

very high reputation globally - I can't see how they could be involved =

in any sort of scam. Either the batteries work as specified or they =

don't. Even their longevity has been verified (5k cycles tho I don't =

know what capacity remains at that 'age').

This article suggests a 100kWh pack at a cost of 1k euros... http://seeking=
alpha.com/instablog/21153-sufiy/161327-dbm-energy-kolibri-lithium-batteries=
-passes-safety-tests-new-independent-range-test-confirms-455-km-on-one-char=
ge-tnr-v-czx-v-rm-v-lmr-v-alk-ax-lun-to-cgp-v-abn-v

It is generally accepted that the currant crop of Lithium based cells =

are only giving 10% of their theoretical maximum energy density so =

perhaps we should just let things pan out before writing it off.

Of course, we may still be a very long way from seeing any off-the- =

shelf products... "

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk



> Albert Hochmair wrote:
> 
> > Hi Guys ,
> > thats only a bad joke , kolibri dosnt exist.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you for that Martin. It is where I come out. I can think of many
reasons for silence at this point. They are tired of parrying with skeptics
and are preparing a more developed product to present, might be one.
But silence is what I hear. No one has put forth any new information. An
October reprint of a May event does not count as new information. 
So at this point I am going to adopt a pose of patience and hope for the
best even if it does seem too good to be true.
Larry

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Kolibri-battery-tp4086634p4091452.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Those discussion threads were started a while ago but the latest posts are
quite current. Pretty much everything known to date about the DBM Kolibri
batteries can be found in those two threads.


Mark Grasser wrote
> 
> These two blogs are almost a year and half old. Is their new info
> available?
> If not probably not real. Power vs weight and cost not very realistic.
> Cheaper then lead, lighter then Lthium?
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
> Of AMPhibian
> Sent: Sunday, November 20, 2011 10:47 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kolibri battery
> 
> Lot's of info here
> www.teslamotorsclub.com/showthread.php/4652-Converted-Audi-A2-goes-605-km-(3
> 78mi)-without-charging 
> and here
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51274
> 
> 


> > Larry Fisher wrote:
> >>
> >> I have searched the archive and the trail on the Kolibri Battery goes
> >> cold
> ...


----------

